# Grocery store meats



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder, since I don't have access to and can't afford to feed grass-fed only meats, am I really doing my dogs more harm than good? I'm very careful to buy unenhanced meats, with supposedly no antibiotics and/or hormones, but can we really be sure? I read an article a few weeks ago about chicken farmers who were caught injecting the stuff into eggs, so technically the chickens were given the stuff but still ..... So just because the packages says no whatever, who really knows? These folks are going to do whatever they have to in order to increase their profits. The boys have been so itchy these past few weeks on raw, it's just breaking my heart, and they're surely miserable. I can't help but wonder if it's not all the grocery store stuff. I simply don't have a "buy it straight from the farmer" option where I live. I've tried coconut oil but recently stopped it (frankly couldn't tell it was helping anything), just started introducing frozen sardines/mackerel but not up to whole fish meals yet, and I started last week adding fish oil, slowly, just 3 days a week for now, but nothing really seems to make any difference. I'm very frustrated and discouraged, and I'm not sure if I'm doing right by them.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Take heart. 
You are only in the first stages of raw, AND it is a horrid season right now, I dont know about where your at but summer has hit us pretty hard, even though ours only lasted for 2 weeks!LOL
All of mine(who have been on raw for 15months for 3 of them 11 months for one and 8 months for the last) are itchy right now..but its summer, our weather has been weird and Im not really worried about it. 

And as far as not knowing if you are doing right by them since you cant get grass-fed only meats...well what do you think is in processed foods? Certainly NOT grass-fed only meats and properly grown other ingredients!:wink:


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

All my pups get is grocery store meat.. I still believe it's better for them than the processed kibble. And besides, *I* eat that grocery store meat too, so they're at least on the same level as me.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I cannot afford organic/free range/holistic/"natural"/whatever fancy words you wanna use, types of meat. I just go with that I can get in the grocery and what I shoot. (I'm a hunter.) And really, the kibbles use the same stuff or lesser quality meats that you'd find in the grocery, so feeding it in it's whole raw form, even if it's not "the best", is superior to a highly processed product.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Give it time and it will pay off in the end. I can't afford organic grass fed meats for myself let alone my dog. I buy everything from the grocery store as well but I buy a lot of turkey from shady brook farms and chicken from perdue that claim to be hormone free. You could also ask yourself if everything claiming to be organic and grassfed is honest as well. I guess we just hope for the best when we shop for ourselves and our dogs food and trust in the USDA lol! I think that a raw diet whether it be organic meats or the "other stuff" is still the best biologically appropriate diet their is. If my dog was still eating kibble she'd have no hair left! Between the itching, yeast, and welts she would get no matter how high up the kibble chain I went nothing helped. This raw PMR diet has been a god sent and my only regret is that I didn't start sooner


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Omg, grocery store meat is WAY better than kibble. Only thing extra I would do would be to add fish oil since it won't contain as much omega 3's as grass fed meat. But since you are still in the transition phase, don't even worry about fish oil until you are fully transitioned.

And my Tux is an allergy dog. He has been on raw about a year now, but his itchiness has REALLY peaked in the past month. Aug-Oct are always our worst allergy months (for the dogs and the people, my eyes have been super itchy).


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Two of my 3 lost coat condition when starting PMR. A combination of Omega 3, organs and added fat solved the problem. The organs seem to be the multi-vitamins that are needed. A cube of pork or beef fat is added when feeding a lean meat such as pork loin. It takes 3-4 weeks to see the improvement. Brushing and rubbing your fingers through the coat several times a week will help spread the natural oils.

Many of us cannot afford grass fed meat. If buying meat at the same store your dogs could be having a reaction to an ingredient that is in the animal feed. Chicken could be the source of the problem. Try buying a different brand even it it means changing stores.

It will get better.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm just going to echo the others Nana. I can't afford to spend $10.99lb on grassfed beef for me nevermind my animals. So the poor things have to eat exactly what I eat supplemented with salmon oil once a day or so. Mollie's not itching and neither am I. Except for mozzie and noseeum bites of course. You are over thinking it. Give it time. 
Mollie had a terrible coat, bald patches and itching problem for the first 6 months. I didn't put 2 and 2 together, would have laughed if someone had mentioned detox, but with hindsight I now think that's what she went though. And, she'd already been on a diet of kibble/canned/raw/cooked/dehydrated for 18 months to switching to full raw. I am so glad I stuck with it because her coat grew in lush and full and beautiful.
The Moron's been on full raw for roughly 4 years now, full blood panels each year prove I'm not killing her........yet!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My guys get a lot of grocery store meat. Many of us on this forum are lower income families so we aren't out there buying organic/free range/hormone free/etc, etc. It just isn't an option for many of us. We do what we can but there aren't many of us who can actually do it. 

Your dogs can be itchy for lots of reasons. Our flea season was REALLY bad this year and my boy turned out to be allergic to flea spit (a common allergy in dogs). He is STILL itchy from them as the reaction can take quite a while to go away but it is finally starting to ease up. 

Before the fleas he was itchy because he didn't have enough fat in his diet. We didn't make the connection between the trimmed beef hearts and the lack of fat. It was obvious but we didn't see it. So, we added some more fat into his diet. The itching was nearly gone by the time we got fleas. 

There are just so many reasons a dog can be itchy. Grocery store raw is MUCH better than kibble. What's in kibble is going to be the leftovers from the grocery store meat as well as unhealthy animals. Things WE wouldn't eat.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks to you all for your input and encouragement. I guess I get a little "bent" when some folks (not just here but on the yahoo group as well) are so adamant in saying "I ONLY feed MY dog grass fed" blah, blah, blah. Makes me feel like I'm just not good enough. It has been an awful summer here. I'm so ready for it to be done. I've had a hard time trying to control fleas (not) with my usual "natural" remedies. We don't have an infestation by a long shot, but I'm brushing and flea combing (a real challenge with my long-haired dudes) every night, in addition to checking them during the day when they have a scratching frenzy. Some days I find 1 or 2, other days not, but I'm sure even just 1 or 2 are irritating to them. Even without finding any fleas, their skin just looks so dry and irritated ... I feel so bad. I'm making every effort to hold back from rushing new proteins or adding a bunch of "supplements" or such. We haven't had any major upsets so far, and I'm desperate to keep it that way. I've got to watch Kody's fat intake still (I so hope his next lab results will be better and maybe I can start adding a tinch more fat or so slowly), which I'm sure is contributing to his itchy skin, but Kacy is having the same problem, so I'm just at a loss.

There's really only one brand of chicken in this area that's not enhanced, so I'm not sure what other option I have, so far as chicken and turkey. When I get them fully transitioned to beef or so forth, I hope not to feed that much poultry (except for the bone content). I did get a bit of grass-fed chicken and beef last weekend at Whole Foods, but sadly that's not something I can do on a regular basis. I can't afford to regularly order the "good stuff" from raw food sellers either. Frack! I hate being poor, and my sweet boys certainly deserve better. Excuse me while I have a little pity party for myself.

We're only 8 weeks raw, so organs are still a while off, right? In any case, I'm not really seriously considering kibble .... I think that would be a major setback especially for Kody .... but just feeling .... well, you know, cause I already said it.

Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'm just going to echo the others Nana. I can't afford to spend $10.99lb on grassfed beef for me nevermind my animals.
> 
> I always wonder why grass fed is so dam expensive, grass is free. Not like its caviar fed.... just sayin


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rvent said:


> MollyWoppy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to echo the others Nana. I can't afford to spend $10.99lb on grassfed beef for me nevermind my animals.
> ...


Oh that is so not true. 
Grass is so NOT free.....if it was free I wouldnt only have one horse!:wink:

It takes a LOT to grass feed animals, either feed hay(which is getting way too freaking expensive) and have a smaller amount of space or free feed live grass and have to pay for land!:wink:


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Just my opinion as I have nothing to base this on other than observation of my dogs. I believe detox exists but do not think what I observed was detox. The 2 with the coat problems were my oldest, now almost 14 yo, and youngest who is a 6 year old paraplegic. The middle dog who is Misty's daughter, PJ, showed no signs. With Misty's age and Connor's disability it seems logical they would have the most demanding nutritional needs. The beginning of PMR relies on nutritional reserves. The lack of nutritional reserves showed in the poor coats. If it had been detox I don't think the symptoms would have been seen in almost the same sequence (a week or so difference) and returned to a healthy state at almost the same rate. I had fed BARF for 5 years, then kibble for 2 years before beginning PMR. The dogs, a different group, were fed veggies, chicken with the skin, and liver from the beginning of BARF. There were no coat problems. Your dogs could be going through detox at the same rate at the same time but I would suspect nutritional need.

I am cautious to a point but let the beags be my guide. They had no problem with the transition and progressed from one protein faster than the recommended schedule. I see it as a guide not a hard and fast rule. I began by adding almond size pieces of chicken liver. After no problems for a few days the amount was gradually increased every 3-4 days until the recommend percentage was reached. I did the same with beef liver, then added kidney. Sure didn't want to give Connor, who has limited bowel control, diarrhea. Organs with bone meals is a good way to start. I took a similar approach with the added fat. I looked at the amount in the previously fed kibble, figured the amount of fat they were receiving and slowly added extra fat. FWIW, I had a beag who had acute pancreatitis after being fed almost a quart of Christmas ham (not by me) so I was a bit uncomfortable with the extra fat. I had read that raw fed dogs process fat more efficiently than kibble fed dogs which may be true. Although it goes against general forum opinion, if your dogs have had little to no problem with the transition I'd consider slowly adding organs and fat to the non-pancreatic dog. I'd also compare the kibble vs. raw meat fat content to add a safe amount of fat very slowly for Kody, if possible, as well as begin a small amount of organs.

To me, naturally raised meat is the pinnacle of raw feeding. Your dogs are eating better than the majority of the canine population.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

BeagleCountry said:


> Just my opinion as I have nothing to base this on other than observation of my dogs. I believe detox exists but do not think what I observed was detox. The beginning of PMR relies on nutritional reserves. The lack of nutritional reserves showed in the poor coats. If it had been detox I don't think the symptoms would have been seen in almost the same sequence (a week or so difference) and returned to a healthy state at almost the same rate. I had fed BARF for 5 years, then kibble for 2 years before beginning PMR. The dogs, a different group, were fed veggies, chicken with the skin, and liver from the beginning of BARF. There were no coat problems. Your dogs could be going through detox at the same rate at the same time but I would suspect nutritional need.
> 
> I am cautious to a point but let the beags be my guide. They had no problem with the transition and progressed from one protein faster than the recommended schedule. I see it as a guide not a hard and fast rule. I began by adding almond size pieces of chicken liver. After no problems for a few days the amount was gradually increased every 3-4 days until the recommend percentage was reached. I did the same with beef liver, then added kidney. FWIW, I had a beag who had acute pancreatitis after being fed almost a quart of Christmas ham (not by me) so I was a bit uncomfortable with the extra fat. I had read that raw fed dogs process fat more efficiently than kibble fed dogs which may be true. Although it goes against general forum opinion, if your dogs have had little to no problem with the transition I'd consider slowly adding organs and fat to the non-pancreatic dog. I'd also compare the kibble vs. raw meat fat content to add a safe amount of fat very slowly for Kody, if possible, as well as begin a small amount of organs.
> 
> To me, naturally raised meat is the pinnacle of raw feeding. Your dogs are eating better than the majority of the canine population.


Hhhhmmmm ... nutritional reserves? I've never seen anyone mention this before. I kinda makes sense. After all, in the beginning of pmr, before all proteins or organs, etc., are on board, there surely must be some nutritional gaps in there, right? I'm going to give serious consideration to what you've said and maybe try a "fingernail size" bite of liver every few days and watch closely. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

My boys don't get grass fed meats, hell cant event feed myself that. 

Anyway, around 3 weeks ago duke and tuck started itching bad.
Which also happened to be the start of ragweed season... I also feed like a truck hit me every morning, I've got bad ragweed allergies.
Duke takes allergy meds, tucker doesn't because they interact with his zoni.
Tucker's legs are starting to look bald.

There's a lot of us who feed grocery store... I feed some from my supplier and some from the local Chinese store.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I can only occasionally buy grass fed but I feed 95% grocery store meat.
I still think it's 100% better than kibble and wet dog foods, etc.
Noodles is healthy now (she had numerous health problems before, mostly bladder related) and they are all gone. Her blood panels were excellent (she's on milk thistle for high liver enzymes though, haven't gotten it rechecked in a few months. They are probably normal now)

She is SUPER itchy right now! This is the highest allergy season ever for her (well maybe there was a worse one about 5 years ago). It started late July and it doesn't happen if she doesn't go outside for most of the day. So it's all weather/allergy related NOT grocery store meat related. She is allergic to chicken - but she can have raw chicken and not itch at all.
She is so itchy I considered giving her an allergy pill.. don't want to but damn she won't stop being so itchy! Lol


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Noodlesmadison said:


> I can only occasionally buy grass fed but I feed 95% grocery store meat.
> I still think it's 100% better than kibble and wet dog foods, etc.
> Noodles is healthy now (she had numerous health problems before, mostly bladder related) and they are all gone. Her blood panels were excellent (she's on milk thistle for high liver enzymes though, haven't gotten it rechecked in a few months. They are probably normal now)
> 
> ...



Nana, did she just recently start itching bad?

This is also one of the worst ragweed seasons and if she's started recently I wouldn't doubt allergy to ragweed.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs get a good amount of grocery store meats. I eat grocery store meats because that is what I can afford. I guess people just like to brag when they can afford the best of the best. don't let it get you down. What you are doing is so much better than processed kibble with meat that is undesirable to say the least. You aren't coating the outside of your dog's food with old restaurant grease right? Not putting preservatives on the dog's food either? Or adding stuff like artificial colors or flavors?
Then I think you are doing just fine. great even! I do also suggest the addition of fish oil after your dog is completely transitioned to the different animal proteins you intend to feed. You want to wait so as not to make her sick from adding too much too soon. 

As far as RVENT saying grass is free: Well, yes grass grows. But you have to keep it. If you have a hundred cows on say, 100 acres (just pulling numbers out of my butt but you get what I am saying I hope) the cows will quickly mow that all down. You have to have separate pastures and rotate the cows on them, giving one pasture time to regrow. It is a process to keep enough grass for the animals. Not to mention being able to afford the land either buying or renting it. Either way, its not cheap. And not just any grass will do. Some grass is less desirable than others. I am no expert (I don't have animals that eat grass) but it is more expensive to let cows eat grass as opposed to grain. Although..THIS year, grain will be more costly because of the droughts.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Noodlesmadison said:


> She is so itchy I considered giving her an allergy pill.. don't want to but damn she won't stop being so itchy! Lol


I've been giving mine Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: BHI/Heel - Allergy - 100 Tablets I'm not 100% sure it helps, but at least it's not Benadryl!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Nana, did she just recently start itching bad?
> 
> This is also one of the worst ragweed seasons and if she's started recently I wouldn't doubt allergy to ragweed.



No, not just starting, but maybe worse right now. It's been pretty much since starting raw. I think it's at least partially the omega 6/omega 3 imbalance from the meats they're getting (can't remember where I read that can be a cause of itching for raw-fed dogs), but it may be part also the season. They do seem to be a bit more itchy when they come back in from the yard, so I'm trying not to let them linger outside for long. I put some coconut oil on their most dry-looking spots last night, so I have oily dogs today, but it seemed to give them some temporary relief. It's quite difficult to "treat" something when you don't know what the something is.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I feel better about things today. Of course, I already knew all this stuff, but like I said, I was kind of feeling "inadequate" after all the "grass-fed only" comments I'd been reading. I think I'm doing the best that I can with what I have, and the boys sure do love the raw nummies, so I shall endeavor to persevere :thumb:


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's how I feel about this subject -- Should you strive to feed animals fed the proper diet and raised ethically? YES! Should you cut out a Starbucks drink or a weekend at the bar to be able to cut back ans save here and there to afford to do so? YES. If you're cutting corners already and not doing frivolous spending, should you result to grocery store meat? YES. The goal should ALWAYS be in mind working to get better food though. Working on making local contacts, working on volunteering at a farm in return for leftovers, networking with hunters and family members who hunt, posting on Craig's List/free cycle consistently. You shouldn't become complacent with feeding animals that have a considerably less amount of nutrients to offer and not to mention supporting that industry. I have had to buy from the store when I run out/in a bind, but I'm sitting down each evening figuring out what I cut back on/going to the farmer's markets and networking, etc. So it's one thing to be in a bind and have to feed it -- agreed it's probably a step up from kibble. But the whole point in feeding our dogs this diet is that we feel very strongly a carnivore should eat meat. So we have to remember that should filter over into the animals our carnivores are eating should be eating the right diet. Now as far as humans eating grocery store meat, Ohhhh heck no! I can go without meat, my dogs can't. I live in Tyson country and I saw the chicken trucks and I smelled the chicken tents and that shit will kill you faster than anything. I don't want to eat something that's solely alive because they had an IV of antibiotics. Or eat something that has been genetically modified to have larger breasts. This is a passionate issue for me because I can't stand the abuse these animals are enduring and by eating them, I'm just basically saying screw you to them. No way will I eat anything unless I know the farmer who raised it. 

I do advocate 100% no doubt about it you need to go out and get grass-fed liver. It's such a small portion of the diet that this should be doable on the pocket book. When you consider all the stuff pumped through those animals, the last thing you want is the liver! So grocery store okay to feed, yes, but strive to get your animals better food. And if you can't afford local eggs, skip them. Eggs in the store are about the grossest thing out there. Have a look at the industry you're supporting:

http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j...rent=418262_10150963797491316_309982735_n.jpg


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> My dogs get a good amount of grocery store meats. I eat grocery store meats because that is what I can afford. I guess people just like to brag when they can afford the best of the best. don't let it get you down. What you are doing is so much better than processed kibble with meat that is undesirable to say the least. You aren't coating the outside of your dog's food with old restaurant grease right? Not putting preservatives on the dog's food either? Or adding stuff like artificial colors or flavors?
> Then I think you are doing just fine. great even! I do also suggest the addition of fish oil after your dog is completely transitioned to the different animal proteins you intend to feed. You want to wait so as not to make her sick from adding too much too soon.
> 
> As far as RVENT saying grass is free: Well, yes grass grows. But you have to keep it. If you have a hundred cows on say, 100 acres (just pulling numbers out of my butt but you get what I am saying I hope) the cows will quickly mow that all down. You have to have separate pastures and rotate the cows on them, giving one pasture time to regrow. It is a process to keep enough grass for the animals. Not to mention being able to afford the land either buying or renting it. Either way, its not cheap. And not just any grass will do. Some grass is less desirable than others. I am no expert (I don't have animals that eat grass) but it is more expensive to let cows eat grass as opposed to grain. Although..THIS year, grain will be more costly because of the droughts.




I realize all this, it was meant as a little levity because it is so dam expensive


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> I've been giving mine Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: BHI/Heel - Allergy - 100 Tablets I'm not 100% sure it helps, but at least it's not Benadryl!


thank you! She's making me itchy


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Here's how I feel about this subject -- Should you strive to feed animals fed the proper diet and raised ethically? YES! Should you cut out a Starbucks drink or a weekend at the bar to be able to cut back ans save here and there to afford to do so? YES. If you're cutting corners already and not doing frivolous spending, should you result to grocery store meat? YES. The goal should ALWAYS be in mind working to get better food though. Working on making local contacts, working on volunteering at a farm in return for leftovers, networking with hunters and family members who hunt, posting on Craig's List/free cycle consistently. You shouldn't become complacent with feeding animals that have a considerably less amount of nutrients to offer and not to mention supporting that industry. I have had to buy from the store when I run out/in a bind, but I'm sitting down each evening figuring out what I cut back on/going to the farmer's markets and networking, etc. So it's one thing to be in a bind and have to feed it -- agreed it's probably a step up from kibble. But the whole point in feeding our dogs this diet is that we feel very strongly a carnivore should eat meat. So we have to remember that should filter over into the animals our carnivores are eating should be eating the right diet. Now as far as humans eating grocery store meat, Ohhhh heck no! I can go without meat, my dogs can't. I live in Tyson country and I saw the chicken trucks and I smelled the chicken tents and that shit will kill you faster than anything. I don't want to eat something that's solely alive because they had an IV of antibiotics. Or eat something that has been genetically modified to have larger breasts. This is a passionate issue for me because I can't stand the abuse these animals are enduring and by eating them, I'm just basically saying screw you to them. No way will I eat anything unless I know the farmer who raised it.
> 
> I do advocate 100% no doubt about it you need to go out and get grass-fed liver. It's such a small portion of the diet that this should be doable on the pocket book. When you consider all the stuff pumped through those animals, the last thing you want is the liver! So grocery store okay to feed, yes, but strive to get your animals better food. And if you can't afford local eggs, skip them. Eggs in the store are about the grossest thing out there. Have a look at the industry you're supporting:
> 
> Login to a private Photobucket.com album


I know you're not "poking" at me personally (or so I assume) but I don't go to Starbucks or bars, and if money is tighter one week than the last, I'll eat ramen noodles (or something equally as cheap and disgusting) myself so that I can buy meat for the dogs. I only rarely eat meat myself; for one thing, I've seen too many documentaries about where it comes from and how it's farmed, and for another thing, I'm a terrible cook and I can seriously ruin a "good" piece of meat.

I'm getting some grass-fed calf liver (not quite to the liver stage yet but stocking up while I can get it) and beef heart (hopefully) from a vender at a local farmer's market (so not cheap), but I'm not sure I'll be able to get it once the farmer's market "season" runs its course. I've got to talk with the guy about options. I'll figure something out. I do think it's important to feed "good" organs, since they're the filters for all the gunk an animal is fed. I'm still working on finding sources for better stuff, but not everyone lives close to a farm or has family/friends who hunt. I do really appreciate your suggestions, however, and I'm not giving up the "hunt" by a long shot.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Noodlesmadison said:


> thank you! She's making me itchy


You're welcome. Like I said, I'm not 100% sure how much it helps (I think mine is more dry skin than allergy but what do I know anyway), but it does seem to provide some temporary relief and doesn't cause any drowsiness or anything. I read about it in book by a holistic vet. I put a pill in a spoon, crush it with the back of another spoon (supposedly homeopathic meds shouldn't be "handled" any more than absolutely necessary), and pour it right on their little tongues. They seem to like it. Weird dogs ....


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> I know you're not "poking" at me personally (or so I assume) but I don't go to Starbucks or bars, and if money is tighter one week than the last, I'll eat ramen noodles (or something equally as cheap and disgusting) myself so that I can buy meat for the dogs. I only rarely eat meat myself; for one thing, I've seen too many documentaries about where it comes from and how it's farmed, and for another thing, I'm a terrible cook and I can seriously ruin a "good" piece of meat.
> 
> I'm getting some grass-fed calf liver (not quite to the liver stage yet but stocking up while I can get it) and beef heart (hopefully) from a vender at a local farmer's market (so not cheap), but I'm not sure I'll be able to get it once the farmer's market "season" runs its course. I've got to talk with the guy about options. I'll figure something out. I do think it's important to feed "good" organs, since they're the filters for all the gunk an animal is fed. I'm still working on finding sources for better stuff, but not everyone lives close to a farm or has family/friends who hunt. I do really appreciate your suggestions, however, and I'm not giving up the "hunt" by a long shot.


No, I was in no way single anyone out... I just meant "you" in general. I know you're doing the best you can as you wouldn't even be questioning store bought meat if you weren't one step ahead of the game


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Most of the cattle here in central america is grass fed :tongue1:, the cattle feed is only used mostly for occasions like pregnancy, illness, low weight, show stock etc.. 

So the meats are never labeled in feed types, now the quality of the cattle feed is a different issue (some of them include protein from cattle bone and meat). :suspicious:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Here's how I feel about this subject -- Should you strive to feed animals fed the proper diet and raised ethically? YES! Should you cut out a Starbucks drink or a weekend at the bar to be able to cut back ans save here and there to afford to do so? YES. If you're cutting corners already and not doing frivolous spending, should you result to grocery store meat? YES. The goal should ALWAYS be in mind working to get better food though. Working on making local contacts, working on volunteering at a farm in return for leftovers, networking with hunters and family members who hunt, posting on Craig's List/free cycle consistently. You shouldn't become complacent with feeding animals that have a considerably less amount of nutrients to offer and not to mention supporting that industry. I have had to buy from the store when I run out/in a bind, but I'm sitting down each evening figuring out what I cut back on/going to the farmer's markets and networking, etc. So it's one thing to be in a bind and have to feed it -- agreed it's probably a step up from kibble. But the whole point in feeding our dogs this diet is that we feel very strongly a carnivore should eat meat. So we have to remember that should filter over into the animals our carnivores are eating should be eating the right diet.


I agree with this. Unfortunately, we already go out to dinner only around once every few months. The last time we went to dinner was to Hop Jacks (gross) and that was... Oh geez... At least a month ago. The time before that was sushi around December. We MIGHT have gone to Famous Dave's since sushi but I can't remember exactly when that was. Either way, we have gone out to a "nice" dinner four times since December 2010. 

So, most of our meat comes from the grocery store. It really isn't anything to worry about as long as you are always striving to get the best meats you can find. We just got a bunch of fat from grass fed scottish highland cattle. Those big fuzzy ones  And guess what? It was free! 

We have plans to move out to some property and raise animals of our own for meat. It won't happen for a few years but it is slowly being worked towards. I have always wanted property but raising my own animals was never a thought until I started feeding raw. I want to have more control over what my dogs eat.


----------

